# Ohio River sauger



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone caught any sauger, are they running now? Any water temps?
Thanks bassky


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The river is pretty high and muddy right now around Greenup. I don't think many people are currently fishing it. The week of Thanksgiving is generally one of the best weeks for me for sauger and hybrids.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River is dropping in Marietta still up 4 or 5 feet. Low 50's water temp 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

River just crested at Pike Island, about 23 feet. Water looks pretty muddy driving over the bridge yesterday. Might try to hit it friday morning or sunday morning. Not holding out a lot of hope for good fishing though.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> River just crested at Pike Island, about 23 feet. Water looks pretty muddy driving over the bridge yesterday. Might try to hit it friday morning or sunday morning. Not holding out a lot of hope for good fishing though.


 Never hurts to try!! Still at 30 ft at Greenup


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Still high & muddy here too. But I got out yesterday for a few hours. Long cold day. I bottom bounced a double minnow rig in the mouth of White Oak creek for a hour or so & only caught a small white Bass. I was marking fish right on the bottom but they weren't liking my offering. Not sure if they were sauger or not. Better than sitting in the house. River needs to clean up some IMHO but I've been saying that all year it seems. It hasn't been the best year for river fishing. Hoping that changes soon.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

At least ya got out and caught something. The river was starting to clear up, but of course now it is raining again so I am sure that will change. Still plan on getting out this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River is coming up again in Marietta. We had almost 0.8 inches. Supposed to rain again tonight. I agree that this has been a hard year to fish it as it raises and lowers like a toilet bowl and then repeats and repeats, etc. etc.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I got out Sunday morning. Got there about 7 am and a couple guys were leaving. They said they had good action from 3am-6am and then they shut off right at daybreak pretty much. I had a couple light bites that I missed and a decent hit where my line broke on the hook set. Must have had a bad spot in the line. Weather looks awful this week, maybe get out next weekend


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I talked to a couple guys today that were fishing Pipe Creek bar, below Dilles, yesterday. Usually
good sauger fishing but they came up dry. Using minnow tipped jigs with tails. I was down in
valley today, raining and River won't be clearing up anytime soon. Snowing here now.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Sunday looks to be a decent day, think I might try a few different spots and see if I cant pick up a few fish. Steelers don't play to 8pm so should have plenty of fishing time, unless the wife tries to get me to do yard work in the afternoon


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Sunday looks to be a decent day, think I might try a few different spots and see if I cant pick up a few fish. Steelers don't play to 8pm so should have plenty of fishing time, unless the wife tries to get me to do yard work in the afternoon


You would just love to do some yard work,, but the ground and the leaves are too wet,, darn it!
Don'tcha hate that?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

any one take the boat out of nevill ramp in the meldahl pool ?river is at 36 now I'm just wondering what's the highest you guys have fished the dam


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

It has been a while & the river was stable then. I fished from the beach last Friday for a couple of hours & never had a bite that I could see. The current was ripping. Usually fish with a 1/2oz weight but I couldn't get a 2oz weight to hold on the bottom. Didn't take long to see it was useless. There were several people fishing & I never saw anyone catch a fish. Doesn't mean they didn't though. It's about time.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Wasn't able to get out yesterday. Although I didn't have to do yard work, I did have to hang Christmas lights. Then we had a birthday party later in the afternoon that I forgot about. Maybe get out one day this week or weekend. Looks like the warmer weather was fleeting but at least it isn't gonna rain all week. Would be nice if the water dropped a little and cleared up just a touch.


----------

